# Terminator Knock-off??



## Polaris425

I dunno who makes them. Found the
Pic online. 












Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## kirkland

It's like a cross between a back and a term I like it looks like it would ride smoother than the backs but clean out better than the terms.. It's a win win lol


----------



## THE CRAZE

It is made by sedona...the inlaw!


----------



## brutemike

I like it too wonder if there's any weights on these yet.


----------



## kirkland

Hopefully they can be truer to size than both the back and term 28 3/4 to 29.. Is not 30" or 29.5" .. Lol


----------



## Hondaowner994

kirkland said:


> It's like a cross between a back and a term I like it looks like it would ride smoother than the backs but clean out better than the terms.. It's a win win lol



My thought exactly lol a cross between back and term

we don't link to that forum here - admin


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

all the information that is known is the tire is going to be made by Sedona, there will be one more size in the works for either a 15 or 16" wheel. and it is actually a cross between an Outlaw 2 and a Terminator ....with a few tweaks ...no weight or ETA as of right now


----------



## 10txram

Saw Osata posted that pic on his FB, couldn't find anything on them when I googled them..


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

i dont think they will clean out well with that little lug going backwards


----------



## mudking1199

It looks like it be good for the sand but not mud


----------



## Muddigger09

Seen i a pic of em on instagram but everybody saying the gonna break axles


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Trim the backwards lug down so itll clean out, maybe even take the small hump out the spaces and the pic was released by Ronnie Mayers on facebook who deals directly with sedona and deals tires for them ....


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

All tires break axles people! It's all about throttle control! 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## JPs300

Term on roids. - The little backwards check in the smaller lug isn't doing much other than creating a crevice to hold mud in. 

If the price is right I will try a set on the 'rex. I want a tire like a term, just haven't been able to bring myself to order anything from SATV again after all the quality issues we've had from them.


----------



## greenkitty7

I think the purpose of the backwards lug is so that they would do better in reverse than the term. I think that big middle lug is too long though, kinda like the mudzilla.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Ronnie mayers said wen he talked to Sedona he told them they have to keep weight and price down or it wont sell and tht mudding begins february 1st so he needs them in his store feb. 1st so as of right now feb 1st looks like a release date til further notice


----------



## JPs300

greenkitty7 said:


> I think the purpose of the backwards lug is so that they would do better in reverse than the term. I think that big middle lug is too long though, kinda like the mudzilla.


The middle lug is to smooth them out by keeping it from "dropping" between the lugs. - If you don't mind sacrificing some ride quality you could easily trim it & drop some weight off.


----------



## Suthrn98

Why does this have to be a "knock-off?"

That's like saying an outlaw 2 I a knockoff of Silverback or vise-versa. Why can't it just be a new tire on the market to compete with the Terminator considering they are the only tire in that happy medium market right now. 

I will have a set on the Rzr. IMO, they look awesome and I don't see where weight means a whole lot. I know why everyone says it does, but I honestly think its BS. Just another reason for people to hate on this or that! I like them and I will have some.


----------



## sloboy

I like it,,,,,but it looks HEAVY!!!!!


----------



## JPs300

I would say it's a "knock-off" because it has been openly admitted that Sedona took a Terminator & an Outlaw2 in house & based this tire off of those two.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

^^^took the words out my mouth jp


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Polaris425

It's a knock off b/c it looks exactly like something already in production. It is what it is. Just like the monsters are knock-off's of Backs. Just like mayhems are knock-off's of zilla's. And swamp-witches are knock-off's of MST's....

Other companys see that you have a good product then they try to emulate it w/ a usually crappier version and sell it cheaper....


----------



## lilbigtonka

i agree but i do gotta say the monsters are a far superior tire then the backs for sure tho....my backs got ate up and cut every ride and my monster looked brand new minus the tits when i sold them and i also had my monsters longer.....could never say i loved my backs but they werent bad either...... some companies lay low and see what happens then try and make some minor mods to excel in a area or two to help sells......as this inlaw is gonna possibly pull a bit better then terms but yet have a decent ride quality, but terms came out first so it is technically a copy cat tire as i would call it, but not that it is a bad thing either


----------



## brutemike

Off topic but I got a few inlaws I would like to ride that tire over lol


----------



## Polaris425

^^ haha!! :bigok: me too


----------



## Suthrn98

But a knock-off is a lesser product that is cheaper and no where near as good. These aren't even on the market yet, not been tested by any of us.


----------



## Polaris425

And? They're still a knock off. I assure you this is an argument you should bow out of now. Otherwise we'll be wasting a lot of people's time in this thread.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Knock off or not, when it is released it will tell if its a good tire or not.... Sometimes walmart brand products are better than name brand products....


----------



## Suthrn98

Which TIRE in the market does it look exactly like? I don't know of one.


----------



## JPs300

Suthrn98 said:


> Which TIRE in the market does it look exactly like? I don't know of one.


 
Seriously? - It's the exact same pattern as a Terminator, just slightly more aggressive with a couple extra edges in the lugs. Sedona themselves have openly said they took a Terminator & an Outlaw2 and *copied* the best features of both to create this tire. 

So yes, the phrase "knock-off" is fitting. No one is saying it's a bad thing, but it is indeed a knock-off/basic copy of another tire.


----------



## JPs300

*note* 

Ronnie posted that Sedona told him they won't be in-hand anywhere *before *November, but sometime around then is expected.


----------



## Polaris425

My button finger is itching already... I aint used it in a long time.


----------



## rmax

Polaris425 said:


> And? They're still a knock off. I assure you this is an argument you should bow out of now. Otherwise we'll be wasting a lot of people's time in this thread.


you know how to put the halt on this


----------



## Polaris425

rmax said:


> you know how to put the halt on this


just be quiet and leave it alone?  :bigok:


----------



## rmax

10 4 boss


----------



## Polaris425

haha! you know good and well I can't just be quiet and leave something alone! :rockn:


----------



## CumminsPower24

opcorn:


----------



## 2010Bruterider

CumminsPower24 said:


> opcorn:


Show time.


----------



## lilbigtonka

it is a knock off thats that...better or not better lol whoops i better stop jk lets stayon topic with this tire and if anyone finds out more info on this please post it here


----------



## greenkitty7

Its a knock off because P said so!


----------



## JPs300

Pending on when their released & price both being reasonable I will definitely consider them for the 'rex. - I want something a little milder than a law or back on it; was considering zillas but have read a lot of negatives for them on SxS's, that left me with Terms or Mayhems, and I probably wouldn't buy Terms unless I scored them used for a fairly good deal. 

Really just wanted a 28" tire for it, but doing 30's just means the clutch has to go off to VFJ sooner than expected.


----------



## lilbigtonka

regarless of size tire you put on rex jp, send that clutch to john, it is night and day difference when cruising but in mud well it can and will burn belts in the stuff we ride in


----------



## greenkitty7

My buddy ran 30in wide zillas on his prowler and loved them JP. And we are talkin brad (localfiremedic) who has never ran less than a 31in outlaw. He has 30in monster mayhems now and really likes them too.


----------



## JPs300

Brad's opinion on them is why I considered zillas in the first place. - Still not against them, just unsure of the wear & stability with the heavier weight of the SxS. 


Tonka - I fully agree there, and I have two complete clutches so it won't even cost me down-time. I know what /// machining does for a yami, and I know what just my tuning has done for mine as well as what the aftermarket primaries do for them. - Proper clutching is the best money you can spend on any belt-machine.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Well here is a clay mock up of the Inlaw


----------



## Polaris425

I saw that on the SMJ page.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Yepp lol


----------



## Polaris425

Is this going to be their product?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

It looks like it ... I actually think it might perform well ...lugs dont look tooooo particularly close!


----------



## JPs300

Lug spacing looks good, the forward "leg" in the center will keep them riding smooth, and the little "reverse check' in the secondary tread should help them some when backing up. - I think I'd inx-nay the little additional lugs between the main lugs, no real purpose & just creates an edge between the main lugs that will keep them from clearing out as good as they could + adding up to an extra pound or two.


----------



## wideawakejake

knock off or not. i would dam sure put those pink badass tires on my bike. go ahead and say something about them. i double dog dare you.


----------



## Polaris425

haha!


----------



## JLOWERY

Well if they leak threw the sidewall and won't stay on the rim they are for sure knock offs


----------



## JPs300

JLOWERY said:


> Well if they leak threw the sidewall and won't stay on the rim they are for sure knock offs


 
:haha::haha:

that is the EXACT reason why I haven't already bought Terms for the Teryx.


----------



## rmax

JLOWERY said:


> Well if they leak threw the sidewall and won't stay on the rim they are for sure knock offs


thats a fact jack


----------



## Ghostridah73

im not sure if anyone one said it already but these are going to be Radials.


----------



## JPs300

^ seen that as well, that has me shy'd away some, but time will tell


----------



## bruteguy750

Looks like it might not ride too rough


----------



## whoolieshop

JLOWERY said:


> Well if they leak threw the sidewall and won't stay on the rim they are for sure knock offs



Wait... are terms bad to blow off the beads? I had pretty much made up my mind I was gonna run them whenever I get the new SxS... But if they're bad to come off the rim I might rethink it and just stick with Silverbacks.

I effing love my backs, they stay on the rim regardless. I can run 2 lbs of air in them and never blow the bead.. I don't run laws because every set we've had in our group is impossible to keep on the bead even with high 12-15 lbs in the tire.


----------



## Lsu524

im quoting this from highlifters forum. they are called sedona frankensteins ''well they are gonna use the best features of all the mud tires out there Outlaw,Silverback,Terminator ETC... so kinda like the mad doctor that built Frankenstein he used parts from a bunch of other bodies , its a fitting name . as far as it being on the market Jan. 2014" that is from a guy who is helping make the tires

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------

your welcome now i have answered a lot of questions.


----------



## SuperTravis

Terms stay on bead better than any tire I know of. Also Ride smoother and wear better than any aggressive tread tire on the market. And yes this tire above is a copy any way you look at it. I only see the term being copied though. From side view only it's hard to tell the difference but then after you see the center lugs the look cheap.


----------



## JLOWERY

Well that's a first. I've never heard anyone compliment the way Terms wore mine were soft as a pencil eraser. Honestly some of the sorriest tires I've ever owned and believe me I've owned them all lol. Backs wore better then any mud tire I've ever ran and never had any issues of popping off the bead like the the Law 2's or leaking threw the sidewalls like Terms. Maybe Terms is the only tire you've ran SuperTravis but I assure you they ain't the best.


----------



## rlfoulch

Has anyone bought a set yet? Thinking about ordering them for my brute 750 but don't know if I want 30 or 32. Would also like to know actual weights. 

if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home. 

2013 Rubicon 4" lift, 3" stretch, home made high lifter style floorboard bracket, m12 wheels with 28" s/w-14" zillas, K&N filter, sigma stage 3 jets, clipped carb spring, and body drilled, Harley muffler.

05 brute 750 26 laws full hmf race series exhaust


----------



## kirkland

From what I have read on Facebook they measure 30" with 10 psi and with rims they weigh 48 lbs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoCho

FYI I just received my Mudder InLaws. I think i might be the first in my area Ill,In,Ky,.
I got'em on HD 3 30x10x14 they look great.
I also received my clutch back from V-Force.


----------



## HoCho

HoCho said:


> FYI I just received my Mudder InLaws. I think i might be the first in my area Ill,In,Ky,.
> I got'em on HD 3 30x10x14 they look great.
> I also received my clutch back from V-Force.


 Been out twice mudding with my Mudder InLaw tires. WOW very nice tire.
Going out this Saturday, been raining all week.:rockn:


Brute Force 750+New heads polished, Valves, heavy springs , boring the cylinders , new pistons 11.5.1 high compression, Heavy duty crank ,bearing, Hot Cam Stage 1, HMF Full Performance Series exhaust, Complete rejecting of Carb. Dynatek Performance CDI, Snorkel, 2''
4130 Chromoly racing tie rods with hem ends. Throttle & Choke cable, Front wheel bearing. Upper & Low Ball Joints Front A-Arm bushing & bearing. Mudder InLaws 30"x10"x14" on HD3s VFJ Stage 3 & more


----------



## Polaris425

Get some pics & videos if you can.


----------



## Onethej

My concern is the weight. I'm trying to figure out if it would be a good tire for my maverick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcorum

After all the talk about them on this thread nobody has pictures or reviews???? I think by the looks and it being a radial they would be awesome on a SxS


----------

